# Beagle 2 lander



## Brian G Turner (Dec 25, 2003)

Well, today is Christmas day, and the Beagle 2 lander should have landed on Mars just before 3am GMT.

NASA's Mars Odyssey flew over the landing site - but was unable to pick up a signal from the lander.

Beagle 2 needs to unwrap itself and re-acharge it's batteries with solar panels on the first day, or else it's a dead project. So if something really has gone wrong, it could be fatal for the project.

The next tracking attempt is at 10pm GMT, when the Jodrell Bank telescope will attempt to pick up a signal.

Here's rooting for the little British space project.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/3344693.stm

excerpt:



> *Scientists have failed to pick up an expected signal from British-built spacecraft Beagle 2 telling them it has landed safely on Mars. *
> 
> The £35m probe should have landed at 0254 GMT on Christmas Day after a 400 million kilometre, six-month flight.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 26, 2003)

Well, it's not looking good, now - even Jodrell Bank couldn't locate it. Beagle 2 is ominously quiet:

http://www.newscientist.com/news/news.jsp?id=ns99994518

excerpt:



> Hopes are fading that the British Beagle 2 probe landed safely on Mars on Christmas morning, as the lander has missed its second opportunity to make contact.
> 
> Mission controllers were first disappointed when NASA's Mars Odyssey spacecraft failed to hear any signals from Beagle 2 shortly after its scheduled touchdown on the Martian surface.
> 
> ...


----------



## littlemissattitude (Dec 27, 2003)

The LGMs (Little Green Men) ate it! 

Seriously, it does seem quite curious that there is so much problem with the Mars probes.  Several have been lost.  It can't be simple overreach of avaliable technology, as this problem  hasn't seemed to come up with probes to further-off places like Jupiter and its moons. So, who knows what the problem with Mars is - if it is a problem with Mars at all.

Actually, though, back in 1976 when the first lander to Mars was about to send back pictures, my Dad thought it would be quite a hoot if the first picture broadcast back was a close-up of a little Martian sticking his thumbs in his ears and sticking his tongue out at the camera.   So, you see, where I got _my_ sense of humor. 

I do hope that contact is made; if it isn't I hope that doesn't stop them from sending out more probes.  Mars is an interesting place and we really need to study it.  Might learn something about our own planet.


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 27, 2003)

I would imagine the problem with probes to Mars is that they have to enter an atmosphere - and this can cause huge problems like burnup etc. The scientists knew before they sent it that there was only a 50% chance of survival. 
On a more hopeful note, Beagle 2 is capable of looking after itself for 20 days so all is not yet lost. It's a case of fingers crossed.


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 27, 2003)

Here's a link for anybody that's interested

http://www.beagle2.com/index.htm


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 28, 2003)

I'm actually quite hopeful of them receiving a signal on January 4th, when the Mars Express will be able to try and locate it itself. Somehow the antenna pointing in the wrong direction is something I can buy into quite easily. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 30, 2003)

Just to digress slightly - I was watching the BBC news on sunday morning and they ran an article on Starchaser (the UK company out to try and win the $10m prize for putting a person 100km up twice in a fortnight). Just after this they covered a piece on the rumour that G. W. Bush was preparing a speech for sometime in January. This speech, apparently, may well be of the same significance as the Kennedy speech in the early sixties - where he pledged to put a man on the moon. There seems to be speculation on whether it will be a commitment to Mars or a return to the Moon. Personally, I believe  it more likely to be a return to the Moon rather than Mars (we need to regain all that lost experience before we do anything else). 

Has anybody else heard any of this? Perhaps this is all just tittle tattle but I'd love to hear some more on this if anybody has any more info


----------



## Allyn (Dec 30, 2003)

Yeah, i heard about his plans for wanting to put another man on the moon already.

As for Beagle 2, it really depends on which source you listen to.  Some say 50% fail, others say 66% fail, so it's really somewhere in that area.  But as littlemissattitude pointed out they do seem to have problems with mars for some reason.  Maybe there's a gaint magnet under the surface that scrambles all the circuts of crafts 

In all seriousness, i hope they do find it.  If worse comes to worse it wasn't a completely failed mission, they still have the Mars Express circling over mars.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Dec 31, 2003)

I can also buy into the antenna being pointed in the wrong direction.  That sort of thing happens from time to time (just ask anyone who has a satellite dish TV system in an area where the wind blows very much).

And, yes, I have heard the rumors of a big space-committment speech coming up in January.  Personally, I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it is more than rumors.  I've mentioned before on this site how strongly I feel about the idea that humans need to pursue a presence in space.  Honestly, though, I believe that if the speech does take place, it will be a committment to go to Mars and that any presence on the Moon will be in support of that.  Don't know why, just a gut feeling.  That, and the fact that a Mars mission would probably be twenty years or so in the future, and the longer development time would be easier to stretch out in the budget even though it would be a more expensive program overall.


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 31, 2003)

> I've mentioned before on this site how strongly I feel about the idea that humans need to pursue a presence in space.


My sentiments also. I agree that the moon would only be in support of a larger goal ie. Mars - but that is exactly why I believe it will be the Moon first. I will be jumping with joy if either version is true because extending ourselves and our frontiers is what we Humans do best.

As for Beagle 2 there now seems to be some speculation of it being stuck in a crater. Hopefully they'll get a response when Mars Express is in the right position to overcome the angle problem if this is true.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 31, 2003)

Considering the Chinese entry into space, and NASA still crippled by the grounding of the space shuttles, it is pretty inevitable that the USA will try to return to a full and practical dominance of space. Effectively, we could be talking about the beginnings of a new space race - and, possibly, a new arms race to accompany it.


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 31, 2003)

Maybe I'm just a hopeless optimist but I don't think we will see another space/arms race. I think it will be a new level of cooperation between countries.

Here's an example of what I mean: Consider Starchaser - what it is trying to do effectively, is to win a prize for producing the first commercial re-usable re-entry vehicle. What does this mean? It means, firstly, more opportunity for some (no doubt those with big bucks) but it also means something much more. If this company or any are succesfull (on a shoestring budget!) it also provides another means of resupplying the International Space Station. And what does this mean to NASA? Freedom of resources. It allows them to allocate their resources to other projects ie. space exploration. I believe they only way forward is collaboration. America should not have to foot the bill alone. 
There you have it - my Brave New World


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 31, 2003)

Well, the Chinese are certainly not alone - Europe and Japan are both heavily involved in various projects with the Chinese - not least, the Gallileo Global Positioning Network, set to supercede the US GPS system in a way that does not please the Pentagon.


----------



## mosaix (Jan 16, 2015)

They've found it. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-30784886

_The missing Mars robot Beagle2 has been found on the surface of the Red Planet, apparently intact. High-resolution images taken from orbit have identified its landing location, and it looks to be in one piece. The UK-led probe tried to make a soft touchdown on the dusty world on Christmas Day, 2003, using parachutes and airbags - but no radio contact was ever made with the probe. Many scientists assumed it had been destroyed in a high-velocity impact. The new pictures, acquired by Nasa's Mars Reconnaissance Orbiter, give the lie to that notion, and hint at what really happened to the European mission. Beagle's design incorporated a series of deployable "petals", on which were mounted its solar panels. From the images, it seems that this system did not unfurl fully. _

It's a pity Colin Pillinger died before they found it.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 12, 2016)

They've now taken high-resolution images of the site - and Beagle 2 appears to have opened 3 of its 4 solar panels, suggesting that the landing went mostly fine. Additionally, the probe may have worked for some time in surface operations mode, collecting data, but unable to send it:

Beagle 2 'was so close to Mars success' - BBC News


----------

